# Hope there is a function for Search among "Watched Threads"



## xuliang

HI. I often come to English Only forum; I'm watching a lot of threads, up to 15 pages. Sometimes, I think of a thread I am watching or have posted and want to have a review. I then go to "Watched Threads". I could not click page by page to find the thread, because there are 15pages now and there will be more as I watch more.

Currently, the search function is for the whole "English Only" forum; for example, if I search "watch", there will be pages of the threads and it's difficult to find the thread I am watching. I hope there is a search function, which only searchs the keyword *among the threads I am watching or have posted*.

Hope my question is clear.

Thank you.

Also, for "watched threads", hopefully I can list the threads in order of the dates I begin to watch.


----------



## siares

Hi xuliang,
there is no function for search within the watched only, I'd asked before. 
About alphabetical order I don't know but guess not.


----------



## mkellogg

I agree that it would be a nice feature.  We didn't create the search engine ourselves, so we don't modify it much, but if I see an easy way to allow this, I will.


----------



## xuliang

siares said:


> Hi xuliang,
> there is no function for search within the watched only, I'd asked before.
> About alphabetical order I don't know but guess not.


 
HI, Siares. Not in alphabetical order, which I think is not quite helpful. I hope I can list them in an order by the date I begin to watch, and I can also change them in an order of their latest updated date.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Yes, "search among watched threads" would really be a great feature.


----------



## siares

I'd also want a renaming (saving as) option in an ideal world. Alphabetical order would not help with titles which don't capture the spirit of the thread but this would.


----------



## xuliang

mkellogg said:


> I agree that it would be a nice feature.  We didn't create the search engine ourselves, so we don't modify it much, but if I see an easy way to allow this, I will.


 
And the order in which the watching threads are listed are also very important. Currently they are listed in order of dates when they are latested updated. The problem is that it will be difficult to find this thread in my "watching list" right after I watch it, because it dosen't appear at the top of the watching list; it may be on Page 14,15.. ).


----------



## Kelly B

siares said:


> I'd also want a renaming (saving as) option in an ideal world. Alphabetical order would not help with titles which don't capture the spirit of the thread but this would.


If you think a thread is poorly titled, I hope you'll consider reporting the first post to suggest a new title. In my experience the mods will be happy to take care of it if they agree with your suggestion. (Don't expect a message in response, just keep an eye on it. If you participate in busy forums, reports are usually handled fairly quickly.) Forum threads should serve as a searchable resource, and they're more valuable to all of us if we can find them, too.


----------



## siares

Hi Kelly, I don't do name-reporting because from observation there are probably not enough manhours for renaming. I sometimes see vaguely named threads which left as is, even if answered by a moderator.
Search results for 'this sentence' in titles in EO contain many candidates.

Even well-named threads would be good to save as in a way I recall the threads, so 'Why the definite article' could be saved as 'proverbial elephant'; or I would number present perfect threads 1, 2, 3 etc.


----------

